# What is this?



## partyman97_3 (Oct 11, 2009)

My friend was cleaning out his garage the other day and found this. One of the guys at work says this was used back in the day to lower the rpm on power tools while keeping the torque high. Can anyone confirm that. I am sorry about the quality of the picture. It says Seco Electronics, Minneapolis, minn. The model number is 830. I googled it and found the following link. Doesn't look the same, but it does kind of confirm what my friend said about it chaging rpm.


http://books.google.com/books?id=ni...q=seco electronics, minneapolis, minn&f=false


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

looks like a motor speed/torque controller of the early 1970's


----------



## Dave Dawson (Dec 15, 2007)

maybe a primitive VFD. I remember the "NASA Approved Duty Cycle Monitor" back in the day


----------



## wired480 (Jan 14, 2011)

*haha*

Funny i just replaced one of these with a new seco/bronco controller at work not too long ago.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

wired480 said:


> Funny i just replaced one of these with a new seco/bronco controller at work not too long ago.


Thats cool ,,Welcome to the forum...:thumbup::thumbup:


----------

